# Nitric Oxide



## steve0085 (Nov 5, 2005)

What's the deal with these NO boosters? Are they effective at anything other than lightening my wallet?


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Nov 5, 2005)

I like what it does for me I've used them, but now I just buy L-Arginine which does the same thing, supposedly theres another compound that goes with Arginine but I can't remember what it does or what the name is, I feel like I get decent pumps with it and will use it with creatine when I come off cycle for a boost. It also makes you look fuller, since its used to increase circulation. Overall I wouldn't say using it for longe periods of time is worth it just because supplements can drain your pocket without enough of a benefit to be worthwhile.


----------



## KILLA (Nov 5, 2005)

I used it. Cheap stuff from Wal-Mart. I didnt think it did very much, but again it was cheap stuff. There are alot of people who rave about it, but the good stuff is expensive as shit.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 5, 2005)

i like Superpump250........ seems to work prety good....... but like they said try some L-Arginine or some Vanadyl Sulfate.......... thoughts will help get great pumps..... but u should cycle the VS becuaes in the dosages u need for it to be effective its toxic


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 5, 2005)

Other than a good pump, what it the stuff good for?? Anything permanant or does it just make me look big after a workout?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 5, 2005)

2 ripped u can use Niacin with L-arginine if u use that then get the time realsed kind


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 5, 2005)

they are just supplements u can add to your arsional to try and gain and edge in ur workout....... not to mention they are very cheap herbs.. compared to buying a tub of NO for like 40bucks


----------



## steve0085 (Nov 5, 2005)

I think the pumps would be nice, but i think i'm gonna just spend the money on creatine and whey and maybe some.......D-bol and testosterone(i heard these work well


----------

